# Digital Thermometers



## spud100 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been looking for a digital thermometer and have seen thermometers4u mentioned and have looked previously on there web site. But can anyone recommend which one to go for? I am looking at the indoor/outdoor dual display one which is £10.99 recommended for vivs etc. But they are also on e-bay and recommend what looks like the Dual zone fridge freezer thermometer with alarm at £10.95. Can any one tell me which 1 is best? It is for my beardie.


----------



## trousers (Feb 14, 2008)

cant help too much really but i bought the dual zone one for my beardie (not got him or even set up yet ) and it seems to be ideal, with two probes one for cool end and one for hot end, then i also got an infrared digital thermometer to check the baskin temp aswell

cheers rob


----------



## spud100 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanx, i thought that but then on the website it said fridge/freezer thermometer so threw me a bit. 
Any other suggestions???


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

just try and make sure the fridge freezer dual temp thermometer goes up to high enough temps, it should be fine but you never know on fleabay:mf_dribble:


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

this post may be unwanted, not sure but check out our site, sure we can get what your looking for 

WCR


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Digital in/out Thermometer Brooder Incubator Vivarium on eBay, also Thermometers, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-08 06:01:35 GMT)


these are what i use..i used to get them from maplin...but they dont sell them now.. but these are the ones..they are good.


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Lidl get them every so often and they are only £2.99


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oooh..its sickening lol
will check out lidl though thanks mate.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

i have 4 of these in hatchling boxes. not too big, fairly stable so the little blighters don't move them to where i can't see the display, show both temps all the time in nice big figures, and have a beepy alarm for both high and low temp warning. also run off aaa batteries so i can use my solar charger, rather than those horrid button cells.

i've just read the weird review at the bottom but mine are all pretty accurate when checked with my laser thingy, so i'm guessing the guy who had problems had the probe touching a surface which was cooler/hotter than the ambient room temp??


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

can those ones switch to f also? just interested.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> can those ones switch to f also?


yuss!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

how sweet..and so nice and portable.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

LIDL have these in every 3/4 months and had them in around Jan time so keep an eye out because they'll be around soon and go very quickly!


----------



## spud100 (Mar 6, 2008)

DeanThorpe said:


> Digital in/out Thermometer Brooder Incubator Vivarium on eBay, also Thermometers, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Mar-08 06:01:35 GMT)
> 
> 
> these are what i use..i used to get them from maplin...but they dont sell them now.. but these are the ones..they are good.


Thanx guys, we have ordered 1 of those yesterday, so am glad you have recommended it. But thanx to the other options if only i had known!!! Cud of saved money, never mind.


----------



## MAG man (Mar 15, 2008)

My local garden centre sell something similar. Main unit displays inside temp, probe records outside temp ( or wherever you decide to stick it) also has a memory for min/max temps and toggles between celsius and farenheit. Mine cost £6. Just shop around. Don't limit yourself to pet supplies.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

im using 4 of these at the moment with no problems or complaints.Digital Thermometer With Alarm Incubator, Aquarium, etc on eBay, also Thermometers, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Apr-08 13:13:31 BST)
& with free delivery they work out pretty cheap too


----------

